# Solved: Packard bell easy note models drivers



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a packard bell easynote that i am trying to find drivers for xp. the site i found has
xp drivers for packard bell...but next to easynote there are different model numbers

my easynote doesnt have model numbers it just says underneath easynote model
vesuvio A no numbers or nothing. i cant find what easy note model this vesuvio A is.

any help appreciated...


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Could You tell me the Operating System that you need the drivers for and I will have a search for you.

(If I remember correctly I had Mission trying to find the xp drivers for my friends Easynote but I eventually found them stashed on Packards suport site)

What I did was download and try the Drivers from several models before i found the right ones then stored them as a backup on my own pc and a dvd.

***EDIT***
If you haven't done this already then try entering either your Serial Number and/or Part Number on this webpage;
http://support.packardbell.com/uk/


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Deagon i would be forever in your debt...!!! im looking for xp drivers...

running xp pro! there are a few base system drivers missing,lan , audio ,and vga ...
vga shouldnt be too bad as it is a ATI radeon

thanks again!!!


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

If I remember correctly the Audio on that range of laptop is a 'Realtek Ac'97 HD

And I also found a Zip Archive Containing XP Drivers for the EASYNOTE MZ36-U-088, theres a good chance that at least some of those drivers may prove useful to you.

http://www.bigupload.com/files/PCB0O2XCHK/PBE_MX36-U-030D_XP_Drivers.exe.zip.html

PS.. If I remember Correctly Windows XP needs a hotfix to enable high definition audio


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey deagon!!! thanks so much for your help thus far!!!

i am missing drivers for audio,video and lan (wlan is installed and working)
i tried your file...no go...nothing took...

tried ac'97 realtek drivers...didnt take either...

please...im desperate...how can i find what easynote model it is according to packard bell?
this laptop really isnt that old...i dont think...

any further assistance appreciated...


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

i got the sound working with realtek high def drivers v2.17
awesome...just lan and vga...


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

If Possible you need to find the Serial And/Or Part Number, Which shall allow easy Identification of the particular model of Easynote that you have.

Please read the following, which has been taken from the packard bell website that i linked too;

Notebook: A Serial Number is an unique number for your PC and contains 10 or 12 characters. 
There are various ways to retrieve the serial number for your system: 
Option 1: On systems with the original software your serial number can be read from a program called 'SnapSys' or a software tool

(http://support.packardbell.com/uk/static/sernr3/install.html)

on this page. Snapsys can be found under 'Packard Bell Support' in the start menu. When started, the titlebar of the program will display your serial number.
Option 2: The Serial Number can be found at a label on the bottom side the notebook. Normally it's indicated with the prefix S/N.
Option 3: Alternatively, you might find the system serial number on the box in which the system shipped, or the paper with system credentials. In some cases, the serial number might also be printed on the invoice you received upon purchase.

If You Succefully manage to find the Serial and/or Part Number then enter it into this webpage;

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/

***EDIT***
That should take you to the support page of your model of easynote, which will fully identify your notebook. Then i can look up it's specs to find out which drivers you need.


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

i knew it was realtek high definition something or another, sorry about pointing you off in the wrong driection with 'ac'97' because now that i think about it, the ac'97 is not a hd sound card


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Sorry for the triple post, But just in the hope of hitting the nail on the head. Try this link;

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=platform_argo_c2&g=2000

This is all the WinXP Drivers for the Easynote mz36 which my friend had. Considering yours has the same sound card, these may be worth a try.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

got vga working...used catalyst 9.2 or 1 not sure for xp...installed ati rad 3100
just lan now...


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Got NIC working...thanks to you D!!! hey if theres anything i can do for you...just yell!!!
Can you recommend a good book...i want to get into linux...anything come to mind?

thanks again mate!!!


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

I feel that your applause is un-deserved but I'm glad you got it working, Just make sure and burn a copy of them off or something to save in future hassle.

As for linux, Well that really depends what your looking to do with your pc. But I can list some suggestions from my own experiences.

DSL Embedded (Dam Small Linux) is a small and simple to use distro that will allow you to either boot the computer off a pendrive or boot linux in a qemu emulator from within windows. This is particularily good if you just want too try Linux out, without the need to format your computer. This OS isvery small and limited in fucntionality. You can install aditional software, but that kind of defeats the point of this small distro.
http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-4.4.10-embedded.zip
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Puppy Linux Is also a small and simple distro that well suited for netbooks and older pc's. This distro can be run from either a CD, It can be installed to run beside windows in the same partition or can be installed as the pc's main OS. This Is especially brillant for the acer Aspire One and serves me quiet well, performing my daily computing tasks and generally acting as my personal organizer.
http://www.puppylinux.org/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Open Suse and Ubuntu are fuller flavour Distro that are well suited to a lot if not all tasks. These two Distro's are often the easyiest for (EX) Windows users to grasp because their gui are similar in function to windows. I have really used these OS's for more than an hour total each. I have never had them on any of my own pc's so I can't really tell you too much about them.
http://www.opensuse.org/en/
http://www.ubuntu.com/
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Debian, Well that just my choice, it's basically another full flavour OS (Like Open Suse and ubuntu) But may prove slightly harder for new linux users to grasp. Debian 5.0 Lenny (Which I use) has Read Support for NTFS hdds. which means that you should have less hassle using your existing documenst with this operating system. In my opinion this is more suited to desktop computers.
http://www.debian.org/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fedora core, Now that is what I call an OS. This is more suited for desktop pc's and poeple with an abundence of patience... I especially love its KDE enviroment thats smooth and fresh in appearence. Needless to say using Fedora for your first go at linux will be jumping in at the deep end as so to speak, It is hard to grasp and depending upon which version you choose may require knowledge of bash to install a package manager that will get you on your feet and installing software.
http://fedoraproject.org/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

A great deal of patience will be required to learn to use some of these distros because they arent as easy as windows. As far as Unix itself is conserned, there are basically the Same OS regarless of which distro you choose because they often share the Same or similar kernels (Core of the operating system) the only significant variation is the user Interface.

Cleary there is far more to them than that, but I am in a rush.. I was supposed to meet a friend 30 mins ago. So I need to go. I'm Glad I was of help, Take Care and happy computing.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info...very interesting...

i have fedora core 6 now running on a vmware machine...it works great
but fc6 is very foreign to me...i just downloaded a pdf for fc6 ...i know its older
but should get me started!!!

thanks again...

ps"do you work in the industry? where you based?"


----------



## Renamed&Closed7 (Mar 3, 2009)

No I'm Just a hobbiest as far as pc's are concerned.. I build custom pc's. I'm actually Trainee Nurse. In The UK.


----------

